# Air in the head and dumper line



## alperzeren (Sep 29, 2015)

HI GUYS, 

i am just facing with printing problem on dark garment , so problem is this, i didnt use my machine only less than 24 hr because of thanksgiving , when i came back and try to do daily cleaning and nozzle check , i had no white coming out, i fallow all steps filling print line , filling purge line , circulate white for 3 min , clean up again over and over about 6 hours , still cpl lines on whites and that is all, than i realize that if i don't use my printer for 20-30 min head lines keep filling with air i can even see huge bubbles in white ink hose , with that cleaning process i waste half of my all inks to do heavy cleaning still no hope , anyone has helpful advise ?


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

What Printer?


----------



## alperzeren (Sep 29, 2015)

mp5i anajet


----------

